# Sunday Cruise to EvenTT07 from South Midlands (Bucks, etc)



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

The plan is to start at my place (in Aylesbury) at 7:30(ish)am and head for Northamton Services at Junction 15A on the M1 for about 8:30 (or earlier) where we'll be meeting up with several other cruises, then stopping again at Leicester Forest East to meet the East Anglia Cruise.

A little taster form last year 8)









Thanks for the use of the piccy again Jay/Nobber 

Please put your name down here so we can get a list of those interested 

NaughTTy
thebears
was
blackers
davyrest
jacksprat
Juber


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Ok put me down, but can we avoid the M1 as far as possible. Cruising on the M1 may look good but surely more fun on the twisties first!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> Ok put me down, but can we avoid the M1 as far as possible. Cruising on the M1 may look good but surely more fun on the twisties first!


Added to the list Dale 

We really have to follow the most main route possible so that we can meet up with other cruises. I would think that the most likely first meeting point on the M1 would be Newport Pagnell services but we'll have to have a look at everyone's proposed routes before any firm decisions are made. 

*EDIT* 
Looking at the Southern Cruise they could come up the A43 from the M40 to junction 15A on the M1 and meet us all at the Rothersthorpe Services (aka Swan Valley Services). Maybe we should plan all cruises going this way to make it the first meeting point - say 8:30-8:45 - that will give us a good hour to get to Donington from there.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Come on, there must be more than just Dale and I heading North for THE TT EVENT of the year 

Where are you all? :roll:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Paul - I will join up with you and convince the LEEK folk to get involved.

Likely to be 
me, 
Renton72, 
thehornster, 
BAMTT, 
RayRush, 
a18eem (maybe), 
donners (maybe).

Hornster needs to get planning the Kent and Essex leg first!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nando said:


> Paul - I will join up with you and convince the LEEK folk to get involved.
> 
> Likely to be
> me,
> ...


Thanks Ryan 

I think John's a bit busy with something else for a week or so but I know he's said things will get back to normal after the wedding. 

Maybe someone else from the LEEKers could start a thread for that leg of the cruise :wink:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

it would be rude not to join in :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> it would be rude not to join in :wink:


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Will you meet us at the Services? We'll probably be heading via MK to the M1, although open to suggestions - other possibles are via Slip End/Luton (the Golf Club!) or Hemel.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi,

Am a newbie that has just joined the ttoc and only bought tickets for the EvenTT07 yesterday, but am keen to join in.

I live near the m11 junction of the m25, are there other members I can meet up with for the drive up on the Sunday morning.

Thanks


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

blackers said:


> Hi,
> 
> Am a newbie that has just joined the ttoc and only bought tickets for the EvenTT07 yesterday, but am keen to join in.
> 
> ...


Hi James

There will no problem with finding a cruise to join up with. The LEEK cruise, the South Midlands and the London cruise will all be on the M1 at some point


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

nutts said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Hi James,

As Mark says, we're heading for Northampton Services Junction 15A on the M1 to meet up with several others at around 8:30 am (maybe earlier). If you look at this thread you'll find the others that are joining in this end of the country.

Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Paul & Mark,

Thanks for the welcome 

I will keep an eye on the threads for a good meeting location.

Am looking forward to meeting everyone and joining the cruise.

Cheers


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

would like to join the cruise, but being from scotland i dont know the roads down here at all . where would be the nearest meeting point to bedford ??????


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

davyrest said:


> would like to join the cruise, but being from scotland i dont know the roads down here at all . where would be the nearest meeting point to bedford ??????


Hey Davy,

From Bedford you have loads of choices to join the M1:

- Nearest is probably down the A421 to Jct 13 but that's going slightly south - it is supposed to be the Bedford junction.

- Next up, 14 is Milton Keynes - you would need to head out on the A428 then onto the A422 towards Newport Pagnell, then the A509 to the M1.

- Or you could go further north towards Northampton on the A428 the join at 15 or 15A.

- 15A is Northampton Services where all the Local cruises are meeting up.

Have a look on the Map and scroll out from Bedford to give you a better idea.

I'll stick your name on the list for this one. 

Look forward to meeting you.

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

cheers paul
looking forward to meeting the crew
that is if i ever get my ticket, waiting for it to arrive


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

i will join at 15a also...

Will convince Juber too so count another 2 TT'ers into the group!

Look forward to seeing you guys there and putting some names to avatars :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jacksprat said:


> i will join at 15a also...
> 
> Will convince Juber too so count another 2 TT'ers into the group!
> 
> Look forward to seeing you guys there and putting some names to avatars :lol:


Added to the list 

Looking forward to meeting you both. Hopefully you'll get a few more tagging along from your neck of the wood too


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

So, anyone else joining us from Bucks Area via MK/Luton up to the M1?

So far we've got 
NaughTTy (from Aylesbury)
thebears (from Aylesbury)
was (from Luton)
davyrest (presumably joining us at J15A on the M1?)

There must be some more who'll be going up to EvenTT07 on the Sunday morning :?


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Where we meeting Mr Bucks Rep? and who we joining up with on the way?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> Where we meeting Mr Bucks Rep? and who we joining up with on the way?


My Place first Dale. Not sure we're meeting anybody before Northampton Services - need to have a chat with Was to see if he want to meet us at Luton.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > Where we meeting Mr Bucks Rep? and who we joining up with on the way?
> ...


Is'nt Luton a bit far south if were heading to the M1, i would suggest meeting at Newport Pagnell, or if you want a fun drive blat up the A413 to Buckingham and cut across to Northampton serivces that way.

A413 early am is by far the best driving road in Bucks.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > thebears said:
> ...


You're probably right. No real point stopping at NP though as it only a couple of junctions to Northampton from there - might as well just stop once at the main services point stop.



thebears said:


> A413 early am is by far the best driving road in Bucks.


Best in the country according to a survey last year 

Let's discuss over the weekend.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

So i hear? What ever suits.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Isn't it time you left for work :roll: :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Isn't it time you left for work :roll: :wink:


Probably, but back home now. And tomorrow have the day off!


----------

